# Sneak Peek - Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay / Yamaha F300



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Ok, the proverbial cat was let out of the bag and some have asked me to post up some pics of my build, so here it is..

I went through Austin Boats and Motors (Thanks to CHERN!) and have been VERY pleased with the service to date.

This is my dream boat! :texasflag:cheers::texasflag

*Hull:*
Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay (Custom)
- Blue Hull and Blue console Accent
- Added extra midship cleats (total of 7 including bow)
- Locks on all latches
- Smoked Windshield
- Power Pole Signature Series (8' with remotes)
- Atlas 10 inch Jack Plate
- Teleflex turn signal Jack Plate control on Left side
- 3 Spoke Edson steering wheel with power knob
- Ski Tow bar
- Lenco Trim Tabs (come Standard)
- Hamby's Keel Protector
- Additional rod holders/rocket launchers on gunnel by leaning post

*Power: *
- Yamaha 4.2 F300 (Offshore) with Command Link Plus controls and Display 
(Check out the CL+ display on Yamaha's website, it's wicked!)
- Stainless Steel 3/4 Blade prop (yet to be dialed in completely)

*Electronics:*
- Garmin 5212 with GSD22 sounder and 200 KHz with 15/45 Degree Dual Cone and Garmin remote
- Standard Horizon HX270 VHF
- Fusion Stereo (RA-200) with iPod docking station 
- JL Audio 7.7s with Monster Cable Marine tinned wire

*Trailer:*
McClain Tandem Axle Aluminum Trailer w/Surge Brakes
7 Spoke Alloy rims with spare and Radial Tires
LED Lights all around

*Future Add-Ons after delivery:*
- Custom aluminum swim platform and ladder (Pro-Line)
- Boat cover (Pro-Line)
- Bimini or T-Top by Pro-Line (haven't decided quite yet, but leaning towards Bimini today... )


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

:cheers:


you da man brother


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

RW, Very nice rig man. What is eta to you?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Should take delivery on/around December 10th.


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats going to turn out sick! 
I live in Lakeway and get to drool over the PB everyday when I drive by. Austin boats and motors are good people. The have gone out of their way to help me with specialty part for the big boat.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes they are SpecialK......


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Well, you will see the boat out there on Lake Travis being tested and dialed sometime between Dec 6-10. 

Let me know how it looks... :cheers:


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

GOOD LUCK WITH NEW BOAT AND MOTOR


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Great looking boat!!! One question though, why did you go with a production boat builder instead of a custom local builder? Just wondering what the pros and cons are??


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Boats looking nice. I am excited to hear how the new gauges and new f300 are. 

Saltaholic I belive his main reason why he bought the bluewave was for his family to enjoy it and for seating. I think he is planning on smuggling illegals across the rio grande and needs seating for around 40 hahaha. J/K Reelwork. I am glad you did your research and found the boat that you absolutely love. Congrats.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> Great looking boat!!! One question though, why did you go with a production boat builder instead of a custom local builder? Just wondering what the pros and cons are??


I was in the same situation as ReelWork..
I bought mine and rigged mine for;
Massive Storage
Superb Handleing(rough water to glass it is dry)
Runs shallows to deep water
Seating
Fit and finish
Great people to deal with


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

That is freakin sweet. Coincidentally my sisters due date for her new baby is also Dec. 10th.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Great looking boat!!! One question though, why did you go with a production boat builder instead of a custom local builder? Just wondering what the pros and cons are??


Thanks!

Not exactly sure what you mean by going with a custom though??? When I specifiy colors, motor, controls and all the other stuff I specified and where I wanted it, pretty sure that kind of falls into the "custom" category.

Granted, it's not build to spec boat but when you're getting into all the details as I have, using the term "production" boat can tossed around pretty loosely as most all boats go into a mold, have a standard console or two and you build up from there (as I have).


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Fished out of one last friday at POC very nice we went from jetty rolls to Pringle only had to clean my shades once! plenty room 4 men and a kid


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Sweet rig. T-Top will look better than a bimini though! Just sayin! LOL!


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*Nice Rig*

ReelWork, great looking boat. You will enjoy it on both the local lakes and the Bays with your family and fishing Buddies. Look forward to seeing you manning the helm soon..... Cheers, Salt & Sol


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> Sweet rig. T-Top will look better than a bimini though! Just sayin! LOL!


I know, I know... :cheers:

But even with breakaways, a T-Top can be a pain. I typically don't take any shade when I go to the coast. At the lake however, I have the Bimini open and keep the kiddos in the shade when we're eating and resting.

The Magma grill will have a nice new home too.. :biggrin:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you travel long distances on the trailer or need alot of shade go bimini 

get the slide track model

get the sunbrella fabric and a boot cover


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> if you travel long distances on the trailer or need alot of shade go bimini
> 
> get the slide track model
> 
> get the sunbrella fabric and a boot cover


Exactly! :cheers:

But instead of the slider, I am going to have an extra set of quick connects set to where I can lay it all the way back or all the way forward on the front deck for trailering (not the bow, but where I can tie down on the forward cleats and the boot doesn't fill with air on the road).

My last boat had a custom sunbrella and after 6+ years, still looked great. Key is to keep it booted when not in use and clean it annually with a good fabric cleaner followed with a waterproofing agent.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Updated pics...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

That is going to be one of the most awesome boats out there!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

atcfisherman said:


> That is going to be one of the most awesome boats out there!!!! Congrats!!!


Thanks... Can't believe it is actually gonna be mine. I look at the pictures just like you do, say "cool" with little realization it will be in my driveway soon.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

That is one sweet Blue Wave!

I understand the bimini advantage. It's going to be a requirement with the grandkids are aboard!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

That is really awesome. Don't mind the drool if I happen to see it in person.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Update: Found out last night the boat is wrapped and sitting on the transport trailer ready for delivery. Since the boating industry seems to pretty much close during Thanksgiving week, might see it as early as the end of next week! :birthday2


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

Man, I love your enthusiasm! You have me excited for you...







That's an awesome boat.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wanna see the finished product man....Congrats again Chris


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

AWESOME! Keep posting pictures. I really have my eye on the 2200.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great looking ride and congrats! I love my BW. Maybe I'll see you out at Lake Austin!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words.... Hope to see ya'll out on the water soon!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Taken/Received this afternoon.... Sent from the Dealership (Austin Boats and Motors). They're doing dealer prep so maybe pick up this weekend - can't wait!

*GPS 65mph @ 6100RPMs
Two people
25gal
TYphoon 4x21 stainless

*


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

**** that thing is sweeeeeeeeet! Take me for a ride.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

woo hoo!! nice sled!!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

very nice.:cheers:


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

That is a beauty!:cheers:


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## fischerkyle3113 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hellava Boat!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Two thumbs up, I know you will enjoy, I rode in a 22' Pure Bay for awhile and it is Nice.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words.. It will have been a long time waiting after I hook her up to the truck. 

Hope this weather holds out for a few more weeks so I can get some time on the water with her. 

The other fun, but difficult part will be keeping the boat a secret from my 4 y.o. daughter until Christmas - we're gonna tell her Santa brought it for us. :biggrin:


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

try a 23 yamaha prop on it


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

redfishandy said:


> try a 23 yamaha prop on it


Agreed and that's exactly what I am thinking... The dealer is still dialing it in so he may have already tried it today (we talked last night).

And yes, the RPM's are a tad on the high end, but the boat is also on the light side - only a 1/4 tank of fuel, no gear on board, etc..

Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Dealer called tonight and he's got 2 more props to test. UPS should drop those tomorrow then back to testing. One is a Turbo Offshore in 21P (4 blade) and another 4 blade but I can't recall the name (think it was a Yamaha XL4?). 

I had a Turbo Flats IV on my last boat I loved it - great prop! They (turbo) is now owned by... 

Yep, Yamaha... Bought 'em out not too long ago. 

He's thinking there might still be a few more MPH on top end with the right prop. 

Also asked about the RPM's and they had a Yamaha Rep tell them the conservatively stated WOT is 5500-6000 but they prefer dealers rig with a prop that will run closer to 6100-6200 RPM. Still can't believe 4 Strokes are pulling those RPMs...


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

should be around 5800


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

try a 23 offshore


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Four props have been tested on the water to date. A Typhoon 4 blade -21P, a 3 blade - 21P, and two Turbo Offshore series OF4's in 19 and 21P. Turbo prop are typically underrated for pitch so the 19 and 21 is really more like a 21 and 23. 

All performance tests have been with a 1/3 tank or less and a light load with good conditions and temps in the 60's and 70's. 

The 3 blade touched 67 MPH, but just didn't stay hooked up very well and blew out in turns, when the jack plate was raised too much and in the hole shot. RPM's were pretty much bang on though - just not enough surface area to handle the torque. 

The 4 blade Typhoon 21P was the first blade and the one most recommended by Yamaha Techs and all the guides contacted. It was running 65-66 MPH at 6100 RPM WOT with a pretty impressive hole shot, great hookup in turns and rough water/rasied jack plate. 

The 4 Blade Turbo Offshore 19p (OF4) ran great, hit just over 6k RPM's WOT, but only reached 60-61 MPH. Best hole shot, but just by a little... 

The 4 blade Turbo Offshore 21p (OF4) ran great, but failed to get over 5800 RPM's, decent hole shot and top end was still only in the 61-62 range.. 

So the Typhoon is THE prop for this setup out of the ones we tested. Dealer says it pretty much runs like a scalded ape!


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

Saw your boat on friday at the dealer. That is 1 sweet boat. Looking at the same thing in a 2200 Pure Bay.

Who were you dealing with there? I having an internal problem with myself on which engine I want. Yahama, Mercury, of Suzuki......

Good luck with your rig!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

acj12501 said:


> Saw your boat on friday at the dealer. That is 1 sweet boat. Looking at the same thing in a 2200 Pure Bay.
> 
> Who were you dealing with there? I having an internal problem with myself on which engine I want. Yahama, Mercury, of Suzuki......
> 
> Good luck with your rig!!!!!


Thanks... I've been dealing with Martin Boyer and trust me when I say this - I couldn't ask more of him. Through all this, I know I have added a friend. He has gone above and beyond to make sure everything is bang on perfect. He's probably run the boat 3-4 hours to make sure the right prop is going with the boat (Believe I am the first 2400 Pure Bay with a 300 Yammie 4.2). He's always returned my calls even when his kids are in the background - that says a lot - I tell him we'll talk later, but the bottom line, he's not your typical salesman. I don't hold too many salesman in high regard either.

Just yesterday we were talking about going fishing and perhaps having a little get together with some of the people that have not only made my boat possible, but some of the folks he has been involved with purchasing other boats.

Of the motors you commented on I'd go with the Yamaha or Suzuki - but it really depends on the service availability in your area. I probably would have gone with a Suzuki 300, but now having the Yammie 300 and the Command Link Plus it's pretty clear I got a pretty slick setup. Just hoping there aren't any issues in the future but if there are, got a 5 yr warranty. Another reason I'd go with the Yammie first over all the others... The warranty incentives right now, just extended until March 2011.

If you'd like more info on Martin or Austin Boats and Motors, PM and I'll send it to you or we can talk.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Great to hear your rigs is in finishing stages reelwork. I wanna see the.finished product.. 


Acj..ask Martin about my pure bay. I went thru the same dilema as you. Id be glad to talk real numbers if interesred. I have thesame rig you looking at


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Chris, funny you say that... He told me he did the same for yours, dialing it in till it was just right.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes sir. He put a few hours on it for me... It was all worth it though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

you need to try out a Mercury Bravo 1 4 blade on that boat. It should give you best holeshot and they should make a hub conversion for it. Mercury makes the best props for boats like yours out there.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

James, thanks... Will pass it on. By the way, the Typhoon is a Mercury.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

ahh yes it is, must have missed that. I have never heard of a Mercury Typhoon prop. Not much on the Mercury Prop site either. I think the Bravo 1 or Bravo 1 XS will give you better performance, it's what we ran on all the Haynies this Summer at Chris's Marine as well as on the SCB's. Your performance numbers are awesome, those Yamahas are great motors.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

thanks again James, appreciate the advice.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Well folks.. Here she is! Picked her up, test ran on Lake Travis in some pretty sloppy conditions (blowing 20+ and probably 1-2' chop). Rode like a champ - smooth, dry and fast. Cruised easily in the upper 30's and low 40's.. Had a few bursts up to out around 61 with 3 people aboard but didn't play too much with it at that speed since it was pretty rough. Nuff talking, here's some pics..

Oh yeah, the Command Link Plus gauge and F300 are SWEET! 

Also a picture of the the GPS test mounted.. Will get mounted permanently in the next couple of weeks (time permitting). Still need to get it to Pro-Line Aluminum for some custom work, cover and additional rigging. 

Austin Boats and Motors was nothing short of spectacular - thanks to Martin Boyer up there and CHERN for the reference. Couldn't be happier with the whole transaction.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats a sweet tub there, congrats! You could run that offshore.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet boat congrats!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

You're gonna need a bigger truck. Real nice rig!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

MrG said:


> You're gonna need a bigger truck. Real nice rig!!


Thanks... Actually towed really nicely considering it's approximately 5k lbs (about 1500 lbs more than my last boat). As long as I kept it above 64 MPH (about 1700 RPM's) it towed well. Below that, my truck struggled a little and had to drop it out of OD.

Hope to get a 2011 or 2012 F250 with the new 6.7 in the next year or so.


----------



## conner48d (Nov 27, 2009)

Awsume looking ride know you two are going to love it. Keep us posted on how she handles and how dry she is.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats Chris..... Im drooling over here man... Love that rig bro... You and the family are going to love it.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> Well folks.. Here she is! Picked her up, test ran on Lake Travis in some pretty sloppy conditions (blowing 20+ and probably 1-2' chop). Rode like a champ - smooth, dry and fast. Cruised easily in the upper 30's and low 40's.. Had a few bursts up to out around 61 with 3 people aboard but didn't play too much with it at that speed since it was pretty rough. Nuff talking, here's some pics..
> 
> Oh yeah, the Command Link Plus gauge and F300 are SWEET!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shout out man. They are great people


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Gotta give credit where credit is due my friend... You really helped in the early stages (as did several others)!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, that's a nice package. 

Def not your Daddy's Blue Wave...

Enjoy!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Nice Rig Reel Works!*

I'm surprised you ended up with a McClain Trailer with Magnum Trailers just down the road, but I have a McClain, also. I live near Austin Boats and Motors and never noticed they were dealers for Blue Wave. BTW, is that the largest Garmin they make? Enjoy!:cheers:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

fishnstringer said:


> I'm surprised you ended up with a McClain Trailer with Magnum Trailers just down the road, but I have a McClain, also. I live near Austin Boats and Motors and never noticed they were dealers for Blue Wave. BTW, is that the largest Garmin they make? Enjoy!:cheers:


It's a nice McClain - had a Load Master on my last boat and this McClain is sweet.. Comes with a 10 year warranty too, can't beat that! 

The Garmin - it's a 12 inch screen and they still make a 15 inch screen.. :slimer:

Ironically, the picture posted is when I was test fitting, thinking it was gonna be too big. I was expecting to send it back and get a 740S in return. However once I saw the 5212 there, it looked really really nice. Since it will serve as GPS, sounder/FF as well as be able to display engine data, the capabilities for split screen, touch screen and display manipulations are really nice.

One thing I already noticed when playing around is this - when you zoom in on an area with a smaller screen you can only see so far out. However you can see the same details a much farther on the larger screen - equivalent to almost four 740 screens (not to mention the helluva deal was not much more than a 740S).

Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

scb factory said:


> Wow, that's a nice package.
> 
> Def not your Daddy's Blue Wave...
> 
> Enjoy!


Definitely not! Thanks... :cheers:


----------



## BlueWaveBoats (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris,
Man love to hear you your happy with the boat, it was defiantly one of a kind coming through the plant. It was a pleasure working with you and Austin to make sure you got exactly what you wanted. Can't wait to hear how it performs when you get it all broke in and loosened up. Thanks for your business and holler if you need anything.

Steven Parks with Blue Wave


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Love2BuildBts said:


> Chris,
> Man love to hear you your happy with the boat, it was defiantly one of a kind coming through the plant. It was a pleasure working with you and Austin to make sure you got exactly what you wanted. Can't wait to hear how it performs when you get it all broke in and loosened up. Thanks for your business and holler if you need anything.
> 
> Steven Parks with Blue Wave


Steven, thank you! Yes, overall very happy... Thinking you will be getting more special requests trickling in as the word spreads. We like Blue Waves here in TX as I am sure you already know.

Funny thing.. The boat is already advertising for Blue Wave - had some people stop and want to talk when I was parked at Cabela's after picking it up from ABM and another at the Boat Storage lot looked it over. Also had some calls from folks wanting to order and where I went, how the process was, etc.. :cheers:

Good stuff!


----------



## BlueWaveBoats (Dec 13, 2010)

Exciting to hear. Can't wait to see it when your all finished with it. Gonna make it to the owners tournament in July? Only thing would be you can't enter the "Pimp my Wave" contest, Wouldn't know what else we could do to yours!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Love2BuildBts said:


> Exciting to hear. Can't wait to see it when your all finished with it. Gonna make it to the owners tournament in July? Only thing would be you can't enter the "Pimp my Wave" contest, Wouldn't know what else we could do to yours!


Spinner Rims on the trailer... :rotfl:

I definitely plan on making it to the BWOT. That's where I had my first ride on the 2400 PB with Capt Ross - went out on the one with the 250 SHO on the back, sweet boat. Couldn't stop thinking about it since..:headknock


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Steven, 
Glad to see you on the site. We spoke loast year for quiet sometime at the Houston Boat Show. You guys keep up the good work and keep on supporting ABM, I drove from Pearland Tx, to Austin Tx to get my 2200 Pure Bay. They are great people to deal with and You will see us at the Owner Tournament as well.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

try the 23 offshore yamaha, i think you will like it


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome looking rig! As a 22ft 1999 Bluewave Super Tunnel owner I still absolutely love what my boat can do. 
Congrats to you, enjoy that bad boy and bring it down to Rockport some time.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

very nice...

question, can you not tilt the motor all the way up with trim.. what was the "cowling damage" warning above the steering wheel? because the motor is almost to big for the boat?  that doesn't seem like a problem to me... go big or go home...

now you need to wait for summer time... fall boat buying is sort of a bummer


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yes, have to raise the jack plate in order tilt up high (like for trailering) and just be mindful of the cable snake to keep it from kinking. 

Rockportfisherman - Rockport is typically where you will see me... Love that area and the fishing is great all over.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Great looking boat Chris...Let's make a buddy boat trip to Baffin some time soon.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Great looking boat Chris...Let's make a buddy boat trip to Baffin some time soon.


Let's do it! :cheers:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice, 

thank God you didn't get that squirrely space eating fiberglass hunk o' leaning post that they shipped with the old tourney editions, 

took a week to get a cold one out of it.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> very nice,
> 
> thank God you didn't get that squirrely space eating fiberglass hunk o' leaning post that they shipped with the old tourney editions,
> 
> took a week to get a cold one out of it.


You mean you were using that trick leaning post livewell as a cooler? If it took that long to get one beer out, think I'd get two! :rotfl: :cheers: :rotfl:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Got a few hours on the 2400 today and man... I love it. That sucker is so quiet, silky smooth and POWERFUL (especially at mid to upper RPMs). I'm running about 65 MPH WOT (~30 Gallons of fuel, 1 passenger) with a cruise of about 40 MPH at 4K RPM and 4.5 MPG burn rate. 

That's better than my old Merc 125!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

a few more - wx was awesome!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

And a couple of videos.... sorry for the quality, shot with a pocket camera. I didn't realize just how quick it launched while at the helm - just about a boat length and after that, better HOLD ON!


----------



## BlueWaveBoats (Dec 13, 2010)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Steven,
> Glad to see you on the site. We spoke loast year for quiet sometime at the Houston Boat Show. You guys keep up the good work and keep on supporting ABM, I drove from Pearland Tx, to Austin Tx to get my 2200 Pure Bay. They are great people to deal with and You will see us at the Owner Tournament as well.


Sounds Great. This forum is an awesome place for people to get answers to questions. Look forward to seeing you guys. I might be at the Austin show this year. Defiantly will be at Houston.


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

Not that you are running extremely shallow on canyon lake, but do you have a feel for what you can safely run through and what it would take to get up?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

SpecialK said:


> Not that you are running extremely shallow on canyon lake, but do you have a feel for what you can safely run through and what it would take to get up?


Good question and well, I know for a fact I can get up in 110 feet. :biggrin:

don't really have a feel yet - not to where I can answer in confidence.. I'd say based on how it feels, getting up in around 2.5 ft would be absolutely no problem whatsoever. Without even trying it jumps on plane quick so I'd bet with both tabs down, jack plate all the way up and motor tucked in - believe it could pop up in a true 18 inches (or less). But with that much HP on the back and such a nice prop, I'd honestly rather idle out to a little deeper area to be safe. Not out to prove anything or tear up my equipment.

Yesterday was more of a shakedown and just getting familiar with her, making sure everything works, how it works (like the washdown), etc.. Very impressed with it so far and zero regrets.

The Parks sure do make a purty boat!

Should have seen the smile on my wife's face when she was driving. It went away when we broke 50 MPH and her eyes got real big and we continued up past 60. Before we got it I told her this boat would be a LOT faster (and smoother) than our last boat, however I don't think she truly grasped just how much a difference in speed there is from 42 MPH and 65 MPH.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Just had this bad boy rigged. I thought you might like it.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

ST.SIMONS said:


> Just had this bad boy rigged. I thought you might like it.


That's pretty... Would be prettier with a 300. :biggrin:


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

You know I like a Yamaha but not everyone has the extra $$$$$. Good thing is I will rig it with anything my customer wants other than ETEC. Oh yea its a 2200 not a 2400. 2200 cant handle the 300.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Id like to see it with a Suzuki 250 and another with a 250 SHO or F250 and see what the numbers look like.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Love2BuildBts said:


> Sounds Great. This forum is an awesome place for people to get answers to questions. Look forward to seeing you guys. I might be at the Austin show this year. Defiantly will be at Houston.


Steven, 
I will probably see you at the boat show as well. i like to stop in and look at all the new up and coming stuff. Hope to see you guys there.



ReelWork said:


> Good question and well, I know for a fact I can get up in 110 feet. :biggrin:
> 
> don't really have a feel yet - not to where I can answer in confidence.. I'd say based on how it feels, getting up in around 2.5 ft would be absolutely no problem whatsoever. Without even trying it jumps on plane quick so I'd bet with both tabs down, jack plate all the way up and motor tucked in - believe it could pop up in a true 18 inches (or less). But with that much HP on the back and such a nice prop, I'd honestly rather idle out to a little deeper area to be safe. Not out to prove anything or tear up my equipment.
> 
> ...


Chris, 
I bet it can get up in 18" of water. With the way you rigged it, id say so. Im kinda with you though, i creep out to deeper water to get on it and get on plane.



ST.SIMONS said:


> Just had this bad boy rigged. I thought you might like it.


Im drooling man..... Nice rig


----------

